# Hot dogs



## Paolita (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi everyone!!!

As some of you know I am an Italian living in Belgium. I have met the boy of my life and we are getting married next summer. Eventhough I am Italian, I was born and grew in Colombia. I went to an American school and my parents took us on holiday to the United States at least once a year. It turns out I am half of everything now... and I sometimes feel a little American too. My parents now live in Florida, so each time I go "home", I end up in Florida, not complaining, though.

So, my half american life reflects many times in the way I cook and the way I like to eat stuff. One day I suggested to my boyfriend we do hot dogs just as in America... Here they like to put fat german sausages into bagettes and call that a hot dog. Its good but it just does not feel like a real America hot dog. 

So anyways, we bought normal wieners and normal hot dog bread and started out with my favorite: ketchup and mustard. Later on we added mayo and fried onions. Now, we organize a hotdog dinner at least once a month and invite friends.... and it seems to have become a tradition. Adrien's friends love to come to my home and eat hot dogs in front of a soccer game. We put out the sauces (ketchup, mustard, mayo, bbq), fried onions, cheese, and crushed chips (the frito lay kind). 

When Adrien discovered I had joined DC, he told me (perhaps he was joking) to post a thread asking people how they eat their hotdogs.... and so here goes my question:

When you guys make it a hot dog nigh, waht do you put in your hot dogs?

Thanks for the advice!

Paolita


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 15, 2005)

Paolita:

You'll get a lot of different answers to this question!

I like hot dogs with mustard and sauerkraut.  Sometimes with mustard and sweet pickle relish.

Chili dogs are popular as are corn dogs.  Corn dogs are hot dogs on a stick, dipped in a corn batter and deep fried.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 15, 2005)

Lots of *Ketchup* and Onions


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey Paolita sei davvero italiana!!? non lo sapevo ke ficoooo!!  

Well it is also nice that you are such a cosmopolitan!!  I have also seen more of the world than average people, but there are still so many places I would love to be acquainted with...

Well I do like my dogs with sauerkraut(cooked with a little butter and onion) and german mustard.  And personally I also prefer german style sausages to the wiener!!


----------



## licia (Sep 15, 2005)

We usually put everything out and each eats them differently. Cole slaw, sauerkraut, chili, mustard, catsup, onions, cheese and I'm probably forgetting something, but they are all good. We don't have a hot dog nite - we save that for a cookout.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 15, 2005)

Mine have to be cooked over a camp fire 
and then smothered in Ketchup, onions and pickles (either sweet or dill)

Corn dogs are great too.  Just Ketchup on those though.


----------



## GB (Sep 15, 2005)

I like mine with a spicy brown deli mustard like Gouldins, not the neon yellow stuff, sauerkraut, and relish. Maybe sometimes some diced onions as well. I also like chili dogs.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 15, 2005)

Deli mustard and onions - and every once in a while, chili!


An old childhood dish was to chop up the hot dogs, mix with a can of baked beans, top with ketchup and brown sugar, and bake.


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 15, 2005)

Never with Catsup......almost always with hot dog chili(no beans)..mustard...lots of onions and a little bit of celery salt.


----------



## Dove (Sep 15, 2005)

Chili ( no beans) onions and grated cheese or just mustard, pickle rerlish and onions


----------



## middie (Sep 15, 2005)

i like chili (with beans) and cheese on mine.
i also like ketchup and sweet relish


----------



## lindatooo (Sep 15, 2005)

Oohhh something I truly love!  I'll take mine with minced onions, sauerkraut, mustard, catsup and mayo on a toasted bun, please!

Even better give me a Corn Dog slathered with mustard!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 15, 2005)

Exactly like Dove for me too!


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 15, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> i also like ketchup


 Ughhhhhh!


----------



## middie (Sep 15, 2005)

sorry bang, but i like it lol


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 16, 2005)

Why not just put steak sauce on it....bein tube steak. OK I see the rational.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 17, 2005)

I like spicy brown mustard and onion, DH likes mustard,relish and onion, kids like, lets see one uses mayo and onion, one, mayo,onion and sweet relish, one ketchup and butter, baby likes his with just butter  and one puts, chili,onion,relish, mayo, mustard and ketchup, cheese, and crushed fritos,   his is called the garbage plate and no his mouth does NOT fit around the hot dog  I make him use a knife and fork!!! 

kadesma


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 18, 2005)

For me, it is chopped onions, sweet pickle relish, a little ketchup, and mustard.  I moved to South Carolina 9 years ago, and when I go to a hot dog supper (usually at church) they never put relish out.  They look at me like I'm weird if I even mention it!  Here they put chili and cole slaw on their hot dogs.  I like cole slaw as a side salad, but not on my hot dogs or hamburgers!

 Barbar


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 18, 2005)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> For me, it is chopped onions, sweet pickle relish, a little ketchup, and mustard. I moved to South Carolina 9 years ago, and when I go to a hot dog supper (usually at church) they never put relish out. They look at me like I'm weird if I even mention it! Here they put chili and cole slaw on their hot dogs. I like cole slaw as a side salad, but not on my hot dogs or hamburgers!
> 
> Barbar


 
Relish is good....onions good.....chili is good....slaw..I will try that.but catsup is a crime. Ughhhhhh


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 1, 2005)

I like all of the above.  But for me, the absolute best way to eat hot dogs is to heat them in a pot of pork and beans, with the beans.  Then cut them into chunks in my bowl and eat each chunk with a spoonful of beans.  

Though I love home-made baked beans, for this particular meal, It has to be Van Camp's Pork & Beans.  This was my Dad's favorite way to eat hot dogs and he taught it to me.  It brings back great memories of he and I together.  My second favorite way is to cook them in and open campfire, on a freshly cut and sharpened stick, with ketchup.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Oct 2, 2005)

Today I saw a commercial on TV for a Nathan's hot dog cooker that you put on a burner (I think, since I didn't see the whole commercial).  I has a bottom peice to catch drips and the top looked like the metal roller thing that places like convience stores have to cook hot dogs on.  Has anyone seen it or have one?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 2, 2005)

Here's a link to the Nathan's Grill for you Devine. Nothing special - it's just a nonstick two burner reversable grill/griddle.

If you saw one on TV that is like the rolling dog cooker at the 7-11 store, you might be talking about the Hot Dog Express.

I'm with Goodweed on the Beenie Weenies thing - you've got to use Van Camp's Pork & Beans. Mom would sometimes chop up a slice or two of bacon and fry it before she added the sliced dogs to "saute" before she added the beans. Sometime she added grated onion, too. Sometimes she would add a little maple syrup and a dollop of mustard for a different flavor. But the beans were ALWAYS Van Camp.

The most memorable hot dog I ever had was when I was 4-yo at the State Fair of Texas, October 1952. It was in the "Hall of Tomorrow" exhibit ... cooked in a _Radar Range_ that was about 3x3 ft square and about 6ft tall. It was a bare dog on a naked bun. To this day - a "nuked" dog is still _comfort_ food to me.

I've had dogs boiled, roasted, grilled, nuked - split down the middle and stuffed with cheddar and wrapped with bacon and baked - and the selection of condiments is endless. I guess the only dogs I ever had that I didn't enjoy for the experience for the way they were had to be the chicken/turkey/soy bean/tofu "things".


----------



## Little Miss J (Oct 2, 2005)

i like my hotdogs with bacon, bbq sauce, chedder cheese and onion yummm.

i know its hard to believe but i don't like tomato sauce or american mustard!


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks for the links Michael, neither one is what I saw. It was used on the stovetop but had the rollers. Maybe it wasn't called Nathan's grill. I guess I need to pay more attention to the tube. LOL


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 3, 2005)

I like mine with mustard,onions and dill relish if its a real sausage ( polish and so on) sourkraut,mustard and swiss cheese.

Question is! Who makes makes the best store bought hotdogs I used to love them but find they dont taste as good as I remember so Im in a dilemma.The last ones I tried was Qscar Meyer Premiums they were good but I dont know if its my mood or the brand that makes a hotdog taste good to me.Ive tried Nathans,Kosher brands and so on and can not make up my mind.I really believe you need a good dog to make a good hot dog.
What is your favorite?


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 4, 2005)

Here's all the ways I like mine:

Spicy brown mustard (sometimes called Brat Mustard) with sauerkraut - and sometimes relish too.  The kraut has to be cold though.

Hot dog chili, mustard, mayo-based chopped coleslaw, and chopped raw onions

Wrap a piece of bacon around the hotdog and grill - serve your favorite way.

Wrapped in a crescent roll (the kind that comes in the tube you pop open) and wrap one triangle around 1 hotdog starting at the widest end ending with the point.  Bake in oven on a stone according to crescent roll directions.  If you don't have a stone just a cookie sheet is ok but make sure it is a light-colored sheet.


----------



## mish (Oct 4, 2005)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> I really believe you need a good dog to make a good hot dog. What is your favorite?


 
I agree 100%. If it's not a good dog, fuhgetaboutit.

Nathan's & Oscar Meyer are pretty good. But, for some reason, the hot dogs that always tasted the best were from Nathan's in Coney Island New York. And, you had to have the big fat wedge fries smothered in ketchup. There was a Nathan's in California, but imo - It just didn't cut the mustard. If you find a little rolling hot dog stand that says Sabrettes (sp?), those are very good.

MAYO - EEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKK!
KETCHUP - ??? - Brooklyn, New York might be offended.

Pass me that yellow neon mustard, onions (cheese, sauerkraut, & relish on occasion).

P.S. I don't like a big crunch when I bite into the dog.

Almost forgot.  If you're in California, Pink's are very good.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 4, 2005)

moved to Beef, Pork, and Lamb


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 5, 2005)

> moved to Beef, Pork, and Lamb


LOL, I couldn't help but chuckle here kitchenelf, I think that your statement pretty much fits the bill when it comes to determining the contents of some types of hot dog weiners (and other processed meats)


----------



## mish (Oct 5, 2005)

IC, you read my mind.  I was thinking, read the ingredients on the label.  It might fall under miscellaneous.


----------



## Constance (Oct 5, 2005)

The best hotdogs I've ever eaten come from a little German butcher shop up the road in Albiers, Il. When it comes to the mass produced kind, I like Oscar Meyer best, but HB prefers Ball Park Franks. 
I eat mine with mustard, kraut, and relish...if I'm feeling fancy, I toast the bun and melt a little cheese into the kraut.
Once in a while, I also like a chili dog (no beans) with shredded cheddar.
And I LOVE LOVE LOVE a good state fair corn dog. All I need for that is a dollap of mustard. 
Sometimes I open a can of Cambell's Bean with Bacon soup to go with our dogs...they taste great together.


----------



## Lizannd (Oct 5, 2005)

*When I get the 'good' hot dogs made by a local company*

I don't put anything on them.  Just grill or pan fry until split

and lightly charred.  When I have a 'regular' hot dog like a 

nationl brand then I add any of the following. sauerkraut,

mustard, sweet pickle relish, chili, onions or bacon and

cheddar cheese.


----------



## bevkile (Oct 5, 2005)

Sloppy Joe sauce, hot chow chow, relish, onions, cheese, BBQ sauce if it is spicy, not smokey, mustard, only if it Dijon from Dijon.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 5, 2005)

Real good "wursts" for hot dogs are made in Germany, it is NOT the sausage sausage, it is pretty much the hotdog wiener but carry a smokey, intense flavour and the texture is firmer, not spongy... and of course they go wonderfully with sauerkrauts and bavarian mustards...


----------



## mish (Oct 5, 2005)

In the past, I've bought cheese-filled hot dogs at the market that were pretty good. I might give them a try again. There could be other "flavors" available.


----------



## HappyAvocado (Oct 5, 2005)

i like my hotdogs with chopped tomato, raw onion, and chopped pickle... i think thats called "chicago style"  mustard, no ketchup.


----------



## Raine (Oct 6, 2005)

This is really great on hotdogs, and you really don't need to add anything else. Especially if you like mustard, kraut, etc on your hotdogs.


----------



## CrémeBrulée (Oct 18, 2005)

*Icelandic hot dogs*

Icelandic hot dog sausages taste different from any other hot dog sausage I've tried. 

When I make hot dogs at home, I like to use ketchup, remoulade and crisp french fried onions, and I prefer to grill the sausage. When I eat at Bæjarins Bestu (Reykjavík's most famous hot dog stand) I order one with "everything": ketchup, brown mustard, remoulade, french fried onions and chopped raw onions. Legend has it that they cook their sausages in lager or beef broth (or a mixture of both) to make them taste extra good. 

Other hot dog vendors also offer chili sauce, garlic sauce, salsa, cocktail sauce (a concoction made with mayonnaise, sour cream and tomato sauce), and pickled red cabbage. Some also offer hot dogs with french fries nestling in the bun with the sausage and topped with cheese.


----------

